
Show HN: Learn coding by building 3D structures - masterspy7
https://learn3d.io/
======
masterspy7
Hey HN! I've been thinking about more interesting and fun ways to experiment
with coding concepts. With Learn3D, you can use either coding blocks or
javascript to build Minecraft-like structures on the web, and share your
creations. There is no lesson plan yet, but I think sometimes messing around
and playing with things can be a good way to learn.

Tech stack:

\- Blockly for coding blocks

\- JS-Interpreter for code sandbox

\- noa voxel engine + three.js for rendering

\- Firestore for saving backend

Sorry if you encounter any issues, it's still a work in progress. Feel free to
report bugs or give feature suggestions at our Discord!

[https://discord.gg/CVhtCGq](https://discord.gg/CVhtCGq)

Also, many people have asked for open source for my previous projects, so I
decided to build this one as open source from the start! Enjoy!
[https://github.com/raoneel/learn3d](https://github.com/raoneel/learn3d)

My other projects:
[https://twitter.com/neelmango](https://twitter.com/neelmango)

